#  1  8.3-,   - . , -

## pl1

,  , 

      - 
    :
0000-0995  
      0000-995 
   0000-0995  
  - 
   0000-995/1
   -
    0000-1001, 0000-1002...
   -?
     1000
    ?  

    " "  -    - 
1     - 0000-995/... 

   ...
    ...

----------


## pl1

8.3 (..      ...   .......)         ,   ,   . 
...  (   2     )
       -             .
       , -   - -    ...
  -   -     1 8.3...
 .
     (   )

----------

!!!

----------

> 8.3 (..      ...   .......)         ,   ,   . 
> ...  (   2     )
>        -             .
>        , -   - -    ...
>   -   -     1 8.3...
>  .
>      (   )


    11,1
((((((

----------


## Lemori

.     ,    0000-000995 (    )

----------

> 11,1
> ((((((


   11,1.        ( )

----------


## _

> 8.3 (..      ...   .......)         ,   ,   . 
> ...  (   2     )
>        -             .
>        , -   - -    ...
>   -   -     1 8.3...
>  .
>      (   )


     ,       8.3,        .

----------

> 8.3 (..      ...   .......)         ,   ,   . 
> ...  (   2     )
>        -             .
>        , -   - -    ...
>   -   -     1 8.3...
>  .
>      (   )


     8.3 (3.0.43.155)  .    ,      .    -   "00-00001/9",           .     00-00002/9,  00-00003/9  ..  ,    ,     -   "00-00036/9".   1  36    .

----------


## Anastasia Ts.

> 8.3 (..      ...   .......)         ,   ,   . 
> ...  (   2     )
>        -             .
>        , -   - -    ...
>   -   -     1 8.3...
>  .
>      (   )


 !!!

----------


## safira.s

> 8.3 (..      ...   .......)         ,   ,   . 
> ...  (   2     )
>        -             .
>        , -   - -    ...
>   -   -     1 8.3...
>  .
>      (   )


     " "    ,    (  1: 8.3 (8.3.5.1625).   ,  ,         (

----------


## safira.s

58459   ?

----------

> 58459   ?


      ,   "",     "",     ,   .

----------

-            .
"  "   ?  ?

----------

8.3    ()

----------

,     ,   ,      (..);        . !

----------

1.      : 
  (  ,     2- ,  1  ) - -  (     )
2.   ,   " "    , ,      ,         " "

----------

> ,     ,   ,      (..);        . !


, ,    !
   .

----------

> ,     ,   ,      (..);        . !


!!!

----------

,   1: 8.3 (8.3.9.2170)

----------


## sergathome

,  ,   ,               .     ?   . ,   001,    001. .     ,    001  .  -      ...   1.

----------

> ,     ,   ,      (..);        . !


  !!!

----------


## _26

?
"   -            ."

 .  10.3.   .
 /////  .

 ,       1. 1     /,    .     /.
   "/"  .

1-   .   : , , .

----------

> "/"  .


  "    "   10.3

----------



----------


## __

> ?
> "   -            ."
> 
>  .  10.3.   .
>  /////  .
> 
>  ,       1. 1     /,    .     /.
>    "/"  .
> 
> 1-   .   : , , .


 _    -   -       -  .

----------

*__*,     10.3

----------


## _simius

> 11,1.        ( )


     ?

----------


## olga-osina

, .
  8.2  8.3 1   (3.0.63.15), 
    ,       .  ?
   ?

----------


## Mashunya

2?

----------


## olga-osina

> (..      ...   .......)


  ,   " "

----------


## Mashunya

*olga-osina*,    ?    12  ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> , .
>   8.2  8.3 1   (3.0.63.15), 
>     ,       .  ?
>    ?


    (     )    ?
     ,  "" -    ,

----------


## olga-osina

,     000000338,  0-000339 ( ,        ).,  -    1.
     /   1

----------

> -    1.
>      /   1


            ?     ?

----------


## olga-osina



----------

*olga-osina*,      ?

----------


## olga-osina

-?    1

----------



----------


## olga-osina

,

----------


## Winny Buh

*olga-osina*, 
   -     ,    , ..         
      ( "-",  "/"  ..)   .
  ,      255,  1  03-000001 -           - 03-000225,
   ,              03-000226

----------


## olga-osina

,   .  ,

----------

0000-000051,   0000-000052,     0000-0051/1,     51/2  ..,      51, 51/1, 51/2 (..   50  52   )          53,   51/3...    51   51 (  )       ,       53   53...

----------

,     ?
       ,       .
   "" .     .

----------

1 - 8.3 
 - 10.3

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,     ?
>        ,       .
>    "" .     .


     -  -   -     (   , , -    ).   ,  1      ,   .

----------

,    . 
,          .
 .

!

----------


## __

.    -    .   -   -   .

----------

> ,   "",     "",     ,   .
>  58462


      ?

----------

> ?


  - .      .

----------


## Winny Buh

> ?


    . 
  1:,  . 
 -  ,       ,   .

----------

> 8.3 (..      ...   .......)         ,   ,   . 
> ...  (   2     )
>        -             .
>        , -   - -    ...
>   -   -     1 8.3...
>  .
>      (   )


 . 
1: 8.3 (8.3.17.1851)   3.0  ,  3.0 (3.0.89.38) 
 .  :Good:

----------

> 8.3 (..      ...   .......)         ,   ,   . 
> ...  (   2     )
>        -             .
>        , -   - -    ...
>   -   -     1 8.3...
>  .
>      (   )




 ,  ,    ,   ,   .    22.02.2022 .

----------

> 8.3 (..      ...   .......)         ,   ,   . 
> ...  (   2     )
>        -             .
>        , -   - -    ...
>   -   -     1 8.3...
>  .
>      (   )

----------

